# Upcoming Worldmark BOD elections



## Aussiedog (Sep 1, 2009)

I read the little blurbs about the candidates in the Worldmark magazine today.  The paragraph-per-person does not really give you a lot of info but it is a start (although I got distracted thinking about how one of the candidates could use his 250,000 points!).

Can you more experienced Worldmark owners recommend ways I can better evaluate candidates, or is this a stacked vote and not worth my time?

Ann


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 2, 2009)

The current Worldmark Board is dominated by employees and former employees of the Developer, Wyndham.  The BOD should be providing oversight of the Developer but with the conflict of interest that just isn't happening.  I recommend voting all your votes for Marci Tribe who will be an independent Owners advocate.   Check out www.Marci4Worldmark.com.  In addition, www.wmowners.com has a lot of discussion of the election.   

Sue


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 2, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> I read the little blurbs about the candidates in the Worldmark magazine today.  The paragraph-per-person does not really give you a lot of info but it is a start (although I got distracted thinking about how one of the candidates could use his 250,000 points!).
> 
> Can you more experienced Worldmark owners recommend ways I can better evaluate candidates, or is this a stacked vote and not worth my time?
> 
> Ann



Ann,

I had similar concerns and have constructed a blog to cover the WorldMark election. Just today the Board forwarded my information to the Board Candidates and so far I have been contacted by four candidates. I am currently communicating with them to see if they are interested in answering some additional questions or publishing any additional candidate material. My goal here is to facilitate some additional communication with the candidates. 

You can visit the blog at http://wmelection.wordpress.com. If you go to the Your Candidate Questions page, you will see a form for submitting additional questions. This is a grass roots effort and will only succeed if supported by other owners. I would greatly appreciate it, if you would visit and perhaps offer a question or two for the candidates. Obviously there is little incentive for candidates to participate if owners do not support this or some similar effort.

In addition to this effort, there is the official WorldMark Election Center that contains an additional Candidate Q&A. You see this when you log into the WorldMark site.

Thanks


----------



## mtribe (Sep 2, 2009)

As far as I have been able to discover Marci is the only candidate who has ever made a web page, openly discussed her opinion on almost every issue facing the club, and been open to receiving email questions from owners at large.   Please take the time to review her website.  www.Marci4Worldmark.com.  She will truly be a representative of the average owner.  

Also be sure to vote no on the by-law it is not what they present it to be.


----------



## Aussiedog (Sep 2, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Ann,
> 
> I had similar concerns and have constructed a blog to cover the WorldMark election. Just today the Board forwarded my information to the Board Candidates and so far I have been contacted by four candidates. I am currently communicating with them to see if they are interested in answering some additional questions or publishing any additional candidate material. My goal here is to facilitate some additional communication with the candidates.
> 
> ...



Thanks Eric - this is exactly the info I need.  I will start my education tonight.

Ann


----------



## drguy (Sep 2, 2009)

mtribe said:


> As far as I have been able to discover Marci is the only candidate who has ever made a web page, openly discussed her opinion on almost every issue facing the club, and been open to receiving email questions from owners at large.   Please take the time to review her website.  www.Marci4Worldmark.com.  She will truly be a representative of the average owner.
> 
> Also be sure to vote no on the by-law it is not what they present it to be.



I had such a website 2 years ago with my email address posted on that site.  www.worldmarkelection.com.  
Guy


----------



## DH1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just assumed the reference probably was to this year's candidates..


----------



## mtribe (Sep 4, 2009)

Guy, My apologies, Now that you mention it I do remember you had a site last year.  I do not recall if it was in the official election materials where owners would be likely to get to it.  It could also be that I was already familiar with you through Tug and WMO and had extensive discussion with you so overlooked your site.  I must give credit that you did participate a lot as a candidate last year.  I am primarily commenting on how difficult it is to find out much about a candidate from a 150 and 350 word statement and that Marci has laid it all out there.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 8, 2009)

*First Candidate Response Posted*

The first candidate has responded to the Additional Candidate Questions posed on the blog. The response was from M. Cecilia Cueves. The answers to the Additional Candidate questions are posted on the candidates page. 

Please visit the unofficial WorldMark election blog at http://wmelection.wordpress.com to see the candidate response.

Your support by participating in this grass roots effort is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 11, 2009)

*Second Candidate Response Posted*

The second candidate has responded to the Additional Candidate Questions posed on the blog. The response was from Marci Tribe. The answers to the Additional Candidate questions are posted on the candidates page. 

Please visit the unofficial WorldMark election blog at http://wmelection.wordpress.com to see the candidate response.

An additional response from a third candidate should be posted shortly. Your support by participating in this grass roots effort is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 12, 2009)

*Third Candidate Response Posted*

The third candidate has responded to the Additional Candidate Questions posed on the blog. The response was from Candidate Rick Lawler. The answers to the Additional Candidate questions are posted on the candidates page.

Please visit the unofficial WorldMark election blog at http://wmelection.wordpress.com to see the candidate response.

This is a grass-roots effort to provide additional candidate information to allow owners to make more informed decisions. Please support this process with your participation.

Thanks


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 14, 2009)

*Fourth Candidate Response Posted*

The candidate response from Larry Knutson has been posted on the Election blog. Please visit http://wmelection.wordpress.com to view his responses to the Additional Candidate Q&A.

Thanks


----------



## Aussiedog (Sep 17, 2009)

*Got my annual meeting packet in the mail today*

I am going to wait until closer to the meeting date before I cast my ballot.  

I am so appreciative of the work by others to give us access to excellent information about the candidates.  I hope we hear from a few more before the meeting.

Ann


----------



## mtribe (Sep 21, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> I read the little blurbs about the candidates in the Worldmark magazine today.  The paragraph-per-person does not really give you a lot of info but it is a start (although I got distracted thinking about how one of the candidates could use his 250,000 points!).
> 
> Can you more experienced Worldmark owners recommend ways I can better evaluate candidates, or is this a stacked vote and not worth my time?
> 
> Ann




Going back to your original question.  It is very close to a stacked election.  This year Wyndham controls 15% of the total voting power not counting the proxies that are given to the BOD.  Since the BOD is run by Wyndham executives they always vote in a block.  It is VERY difficult to get enough traction to be able to make a difference.  NO Incumbent has ever been defeated by an owner vote.  However it is important that you do take the time and effort to vote and to look at the issues facing the club.  As more and more owners become informed and involved it forces the BOD to take notice.  Perhaps one day we will succeed in get an owner voice on the BOD.  

Wyndham INTENTIONALLY stiffels the communication in every way possible and the BOD assists them in the process.  In my opinion they do not want the elections to be about issues facing the club they want to do the bare minimums to be within legal compliance.  The candidate statements of 150 and 350 words are insufficient to address the issues let alone discuss alternatives or propose solutions.  My recommentation to everyone would be NEVER give the BOD your proxy.  Never vote for anyone who works for or has worked for Wyndham, Cendant, or Trendwest.  Look for candidates who discuss issues and provide additional resources where you can gain a depth of information about their positions.  

Eric has provided a nice resource for additional information and also www.marci4worldmark.com has great information.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 24, 2009)

The candidate response(s) from Jerry Newlin and Dr. Ken Humphrey have been posted on the Election blog. Please visit http://wmelection.wordpress.com to view their responses to the Additional Candidate Q&A. This marks almost half of the candidates that have responded to the Additional Questions.

Thanks


----------

